# Planet-x Pitbull erste bilder!!!!



## defio (19. Februar 2003)

Auf der planet-x seite halten sie sich zurück mit bildern. aber auf den anderen findet man mehr detailbilder.Hab die mal aufgelistet

Beim Pitbull handelt es sich um einen Stahlrahmen für Citytrial.
wird so um März rauskommen.

Man kann 26´-24´ Räder einbauen=>


----------



## defio (19. Februar 2003)

yoke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## defio (19. Februar 2003)

Steuerrohr


----------



## Kohlwheelz (20. Februar 2003)

Der is ja mal der Hammer, was soller Kosten dann?


----------



## Kohlwheelz (20. Februar 2003)

Wo kann ich überhaupt Planet  Rahmen bestellen?


----------



## defio (20. Februar 2003)

Auf der finnischen Page steht 500.Kann aber innerhalb Europas andere Beträge annehmen. ich hoffe das der niedriger in D ausfällt.
Die Leute von Bikeman in Iserlohn haben mir meinen Zebdi besorgt. die sind angeblich mit dem chef in england per du


----------



## Reini (20. Februar 2003)

BOAH

schei$$e ist der Rahmen geil


----------



## gonzo_trial (20. Februar 2003)

Na ich weiß ja net...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. Februar 2003)

so toll find ich den jetzt nicht!!
Aba immer noch besser als der zebdi!!
Is ja auch für unsre krassen Urbanstyla


----------



## King Loui (20. Februar 2003)

da find ich den zebdi aber viel besser. steifer wird der zebdi warscheinlich auch sein und vom gewicht brauchen wir wohl kaum reden. wenn die den zebdi schon so schwer machen, was wiegt dann das teil? ich find den nicht so gut wie den zebdi.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (20. Februar 2003)

Also auf dieser Trialbikeliste vom ey-le-an steht was von 7 lbs. ich bin jetzt zu faul das umzurechnen aber nen echo urban wiegt 4,nochwas und das ist ja schon nicht leicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (20. Februar 2003)

?

ich glaub das währen über 4kg!?


----------



## Angelo Berlin (20. Februar 2003)

Eigentlich müsste ich jetzt schreien: "Ja, juhu , geil, muss ich haben!"

... aber ich tu es nicht! 
Also irgendwie haut mich der Rahmen leider so gar nicht um, wiegt ne tonne die man ihm nicht mal ansieht und die Regenboge Lackierung ist ja auch nicht gerad dezent...


----------



## ugly uwe (20. Februar 2003)

das schöne an dem rahmen sin die sauberen schweissnähte...sehr ungewohnt fuer mich als echofahrer


----------



## gonzo_trial (20. Februar 2003)

Stahl und Alu macht glaube nen unterschied beim Schweißen oder!?


----------



## m.k. (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gonzo_trial _
> *ich glaub das währen über 4kg!? *



Nicht ganz.
Der Umrechnungsfaktor lbs->kg ist 0.45359
Waeren also
ca 3.2 kg

Trotzdem zu schwer 

Matthias


----------



## King Loui (20. Februar 2003)

stahl und alu haben andere schweisnähte. die von stahl sind nicht so grob gewellt wie bei alu, desegen sieht man auf den meinsten fotos nicht ob sie gut gearbeitet sind oder nicht. aber 3.2 kg und dann noch das flexen vom stahl, also für mich wäre das nix. so gut find ich die schweissnähte nicht wenn ich sie mir auf dem foto anschaue.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ugly uwe (20. Februar 2003)

schon mal selber geschweisst loui ?? also ich find die schick  

wenn ich mir die verwurschtelten dinger beim echo anschaue sind das da "traumnähte" !!!

aber is ja och egal da das gewicht diesen ersten eindruck sofort zerstört


----------



## King Loui (20. Februar 2003)

@ ugy uwe

ähh nein, aber das is auch nicht mein beruf wärenddessen is das bei den leuten vom planet x schon der fall und ich glaube auch zu wissen, das stahlnähte viel leichter zu schweissen sind als alunähte.


----------



## aramis (20. Februar 2003)

Jepp, Stahl-Schweißen ist um einiges einfacher als Alu-Schweißen aber ich weiß echt nicht, was du an den Nähten auszusetzen hast. 3,2 is aber wirklich hart, das klingt nach: "Geil, 3,2kg, der Rahmen geht auf keinsten kaputt!!!" Das ist aber Kram, ich glaube nicht, dass der Rahmen länger halten wird, als ein vergleichbarer Stahlrahmen mit nem Kilo weniger aufm Buckel.
Das ist wirklich ein Schmuckstück, finde ich, aber wer will schon 3,2kg??? Ich bin ja schon mit 2,25kg (Levelboss)arm genug drann!


----------



## Trialmatze (20. Februar 2003)

*HUST* *REUSPER*


----------



## gonzo_trial (20. Februar 2003)

*LOL*


----------



## aramis (20. Februar 2003)

oh, ich vergas


----------



## Jerry (20. Februar 2003)

Ich find den Rahmen einfach mal sch...
Sieht von den Rohren doof aus (ok ich bin auch net so für Stahl) und die Lackierung ist ja wohl das billigste wo ich je gesehn hab!

Das Zebdi ist 100000000000mal besser und ohne lack um einiges leichter


Jerry


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (20. Februar 2003)

Ok 3.2 Kilo ist schon ne ganze menge und ich würd mir das Teil auch nicht kaufen....aber ich weiß nicht (@ARAMIS) der ganze gewichtsfetischismus.....>ob ein Rahmen nun 1.8 oder 2.2 wiegt ist doch Brust...>man gewöhnt sich doch dran......und außerdem brauchst nicht rumheulen das die karre zu schwer ist...>ist immer noch leichter als meine... und 7 TIPPEn müsste damit null Problemo sein...>>>1065


----------



## aramis (20. Februar 2003)

Wüsste jetzt auf Anhieb nicht, was an deinem Rad schwerer ist als an meinem. Das mit den 7 tippen kommt schon noch, keine Sorge, bis Saarbrücken passt das schon 
Ich wollt damit nur sagen, dass das Gewicht vom LB-Rahmen schon die oberste Grenze ist, alles was drüber ist, ist wirklich sinnlos. Naja, die 2,25kg vom LB sind ja eigentlich auch sinnlos, aber egal. Das hat auch nix mit Gewichtsfetischismus zu tun, wenn man 3,2kg für einen Rahmen schei$e findet, oder?

Und um mal endlich eins klarzustellen (damit du mich nicht mehr disst ), wenn ich so krass gewichts-geil wäre, dann würd ich wohl keinen LB fahren, eher nen Megamo radical mit ausgefräßten CNC-Yoke oder was in der Richtung.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (21. Februar 2003)

Ich mein ja nur.......

>da können wir in Saarbrücken mal n TIPP-Battle machen oder....da geh ich auch mal noch bissl trainieren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JakobL (22. Februar 2003)

ohne den regenbogen mist wäre das der geilste trial-rahmen den ich gesehen habe!(meiner meinung nach)
also die echo dinger und sowas gefallen mir net!
das ist schon gut so, nur das bunte hätten die weglassen müssen!
naja zu dem technischen sache kann ich nichts sagen, aber der ist bestimmt leichter als mein rockhopper a1 rahmen


----------



## Kohlwheelz (22. Februar 2003)

glaub ich net


----------



## JakobL (22. Februar 2003)

steht ja nirgentwo der mist wie schwer meiner ist tztztz
verstehe ich net...


----------



## Kohlwheelz (22. Februar 2003)

Naja, n Alu Rahmen isses ja schon oder? der wigt doch bestimmt ned über 3kg!


----------



## gonzo_trial (23. Februar 2003)

der wiegt in keinem fall mehr als 2,2kg egal ob stahl oder alu is ja immerhin nen XC Rahmen!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (21. Juni 2003)

So, muss nochma das Thema hier aufwärmen, bin vielleicht am Überlegen mir nen Pitbull zu holen, weil Gewischt is mir schnuppe! Mein Devil wigt auch nich 1,8 sondern 2,2! Das Kilo mehr, mach ich halt mal Sport und mach n Kilo weg  Meine Frage nun, Wie Lang sind die Kettenstreben und wie ist der Lenkwinkel, Oberrohrlänge? Hier http://unrealcycles.com/items/plx-pitbull.htm steht das alles in Zoll aber kein Plan wie viel das genau is! 

Danke schonma Leudde!


----------



## [YoSHi] (22. Juni 2003)

1 zoll = 2,54 cm

oder einfach mal googlen gibt 1000e umrechner


----------



## Kohlwheelz (22. Juni 2003)

Naja, bin halt n fauler  Aber Danke.


----------



## billi (22. Juni 2003)

ehm da steht das der rahmen 7 pfund wiegt , des sind etas weniger als 3,5 kilo 
und wenn die das schreiben wird das schon so ungefair hinhauen und da giebts dann net ne abweichung von einem kilo , das glaub ich nun wirklich nicht 
aber kauf ihn dir mal , will mal wissen wie der is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (22. Juni 2003)

zu befehl


----------



## Nforcer (29. Juni 2004)

Hat ihn inzwischen jemand?!


----------



## Bexder (29. Juni 2004)

hier ich fahr den aber eher zum dirten

stahl 3,2kg aber saugeil das ding


----------



## Nforcer (30. Juni 2004)

Bexder schrieb:
			
		

> hier ich fahr den aber eher zum dirten
> 
> stahl 3,2kg aber saugeil das ding



geil, wie ist das mit dem gewicht, macht sich das bemerkbar. Und wie ist das mit der Größe wie groß bist du? Weil ich hab son bissel schiss mit meinen 1,93. Ich will ja schließlich auch noch von Spot zu Spot kommen


----------



## Bexder (30. Juni 2004)

die schlurre wiegt insgesamt jetzt mit hayes und DJ2/04 18,2kg macht sich darin bemerkbar das dass gute stück dich automatisch wieder auf den boden zurückholt   nee ma im ernst s geht ich bin eh nich so der leichtbaufetischist also mir gefällts so wies is handeln lässt es sich super
ich bin 1.74m groß ansonsten sattelstütze raus bis maximum dann kannste auch damit von spot zu spot cruisen


----------



## Deleted3300 (16. August 2004)

HI!

Hab den auch bestellt. Sag ma Wie viel Federweg hat die Gabel? 100mm? Ist des vom Lenkwinkel noch ok? Will den mit ner Z1 fahren, mit 100mm, für Street und ach alles zum reinlassen :=)

gruß,
reno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bexder (16. August 2004)

ich hab gerade 100 hatte schon 110120130 drinn geht alles


----------



## Deleted3300 (17. August 2004)

Hey!

Mhhh hört sich ja gut an ... Nur so als Idee: Ist der für Doppelbrücken freigegeben? Macht zwar keinen Sinn, aber interessieren würde es mich trotzdem!

gruß,
reno


----------



## Kohlwheelz (17. August 2004)

Boah Leute, geht in euer Komisches DUal oder Dirt oder was weiss ich für n Forum und labert über den Scheiss. Der Pitbull is n Trial Rahmen auch wenn keine guter


----------



## Bexder (18. August 2004)

Kohlwheelz schrieb:
			
		

> Boah Leute, geht in euer Komisches DUal oder Dirt oder was weiss ich für n Forum und labert über den Scheiss. Der Pitbull is n Trial Rahmen auch wenn keine guter



hier ma n originalauszug aus dem original FAQ von Planet-X

Q:   What is the pitbull frame actually used for Urban, 4X, trials?


A: The pitbull is a bike for riding about and having fun on. Not a competition frame, unless you're in a dirt jump or urban competition I suppose 

Our French riders use them as a hardcore dirt jump, street and urban frame. 

 

gruß


----------



## Deleted3300 (18. August 2004)

Oh man...net gleich schlagen, ja?

Ich denke net dass in dem Forum einer so nen Frame fährt. Ich denke dass der auch zum Street-fahren gut ist. Ich meine der Ellsworth Specialist (jaja kann man net vergleichen, die Geo denke ich schon) war ja auch ursprünglich als Trial- Frame konzipiert....

gruß,
reno


----------



## Bwana (9. September 2004)

und wo kann man das ding jetzt kaufen?
hat vielleicht jemand email oder sonstwas, wo ich das bestellen kann?
mfg


----------



## Blinky (29. September 2004)

legga!


----------



## crossie (29. September 2004)

bestellen kann man den bei daredevil-cycles in bonn, die machen "vertrieb" für planet X und on-one.

fragt mich jetzt aber nicht wie die email adresse von denen war, bemüht mal die suchfunktion vom forum 

cheers

crossie


----------



## $toRm (4. Februar 2006)

aha, 130mm lässt sich echt fahren damit? was kriegt man denn dann fürn lenkwinkel, weiss das wer? hab gelesen dass der mit 80-100mm nen lw von 71° haben soll, kann man dann noch "realistisch" fahren mit 130?
das wär nämlich geil, nen kumpel hat so einen noch, aber der will demnächst aufn echtes trialbike umsteigen, nich son hardcore-stahlrahmen, und da könnte ich den sehr günstig kriegen. hab allerdings ne 2003er marzocchi z1 drop off, mit 130mm... und niedrig baut marzocchi ja bekanntlich nicht gerade...
also wenn ihr erfahrungen damit habt oder einfach eure meinung dazu sagen wollt:  bilder sind natürlich auch immer gut 
zusatz: nur dass ihr das richtig versteht; ich brauch den für wald, bikepark und street. also sachen die sich nicht vereinbaren lassen^^ also von daher brauch ich jetzt auch keinen senkrechten lenkwinkel (ich fahr im moment nen taxin mit der gabel, is auch schon recht flach...)


----------



## Raimund-Aut (4. Februar 2006)

1. Der thread ist aus der Steinzeit, 
2. Vergiss Trial mit Federgabel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
3. Vergiss Trial mit Federgabel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
4. 130mm sind zu viel
5. siehe 2.
6. siehe 3.
7. siehe 5.
usw.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scr4t (4. Februar 2006)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Der thread ist aus der Steinzeit,
> 2. Vergiss Trial mit Federgabel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 3. Vergiss Trial mit Federgabel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 4. 130mm sind zu viel
> ...



siehe Raimund-Aut


----------



## $toRm (4. Februar 2006)

jahh das weiß ich doch alles... 
aber ich fahr ja kein trial, auch wenns in diesem forum is. ich fahr dirtjump und im wald, also northshore, droppen, und heizen natürlich. bikepark sowieso^^
von daher... aber gut ich werd denn mal im ddd-bereich fragen


----------



## Raimund-Aut (4. Februar 2006)

$toRm schrieb:
			
		

> jahh das weiß ich doch alles...
> aber ich fahr ja kein trial, auch wenns in diesem forum is. ich fahr dirtjump und im wald, also northshore, droppen, und heizen natürlich. bikepark sowieso^^
> von daher... aber gut ich werd denn mal im ddd-bereich fragen




Aah, jetzt hab ichs gesehen, dein Kumpel fährt Trial, du nicht...

Dann geht das mit der Federgabel natürlich ok


----------

